

Love will keep RSS alive - chenster
http://www.marco.org/2013/07/03/lockdown/

======
greenyoda
Previous extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5982624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5982624)

------
mathgladiator
My core question is this: how large is the RSS market really?

I'm sure it's a niche for technologists, but how about my mother-in-law?

